# glass cleaning oxides



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 16, 2008)

i'd like to upgrade my bottle tumbling skills. we are pretty pleased so far with the results, but would like it kick it up a notch or two. i read up on the cleaning oxides and am interested in aluminum oxide and grit silicon carbide. i'm not at all familar with these items and it seems odd that the aluminum oxide i found online doesn't have any kind of hardness/cutting rating. is all aluminum oxide created equal??  it appears that the 1200 grit silicone carbide is the " middle of the road " cutting agent i'd like to try. 

 anyone have any suggestions on where i could pick this stuff up locally? glass shops, auto body supplies, hardware stores?? thanx in advance for any suggestions.


 Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 16, 2008)

You used to be able to get oxides and carbide at rock shops and hobby shops that supported rock tumbling. They seem to all be catering to the magic healing crystal wacos now and not the rock tumbler crowd now.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know anything about oxides, etc, but you are pretty local to me, so based on Matt's advise, try Gilman's in Hellertown (Lost River Caverns).. .I bought a tumbler there less than a year ago. Bob Gilman should have what you need if it can be found in a rock shop. 

 Kate


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanx, makes sense. Matt, you're on a roll here of late. I like the line on that $305 med with the big chip. 

 " 305 tell me some people have a lot more money than sense. " 

 thanx kate. sounds like a plan. sure is great having this source of experience and knowledge. i appreciate everone's help.

 Jim


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! BEAUTIFUL INK! LOVE THE ARROW HEAD TOO!


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi buzz, I called the Lost River Caverns and he only sold the silicon carbide and I have no idea if his price was better than Jar Doctor Wayne Lowry.  I ordered two different aluminum oxides from The Rock Shed online.  Super fast ship and good price at $4.00 a pound.  I'll let you know how we make out. Right now we're trying to work out the bugs with our new tumbler.  Our 1/3 HP 1750 rpm motor gets so hot!!! I've been assured that the motor is "perfect" for what we're doing with it and yet it gets so hot I don't trust running it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you using sealed or lubricated bearings? 
 Sounds like something is binding or not lubricated.


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Gunther, We're using sealed bearings. Ran it this morning without the belt - just let it run for about an hour and the motor got just as hot.  Guess it's normal for our motor.  I do know some motors are not meant to have their RPMs cut back so I thought that also might be the problem.  I'll quiz MacMaster Carr which is where we bought it .


----------



## Haldy (Sep 21, 2008)

Ann:

 I started tumbling bottles for the first time a couple months ago and was initially concerned with how hot my motor was getting, but I have been tumbling 24/7 since I started using it and have had no other problems.  I consulted with the local, experienced tumbler who built my machine for me and he said that the motors can get quite hot, so I haven't worried about it anymore.  Maybe some motors just get hotter than others.  Hope this info helps you out!

 Denny


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 22, 2008)

thanx ann. friend of mine passes by Hellertown area on his ride to work and back, so i guess i'll have him stop by and pick up the silicon carbide. can at least save on shipping. please keep me posted on the aluminum oxide. 

 scheduled to get a skin graft on my foot tomorrow. anxious to get back bottle digging. thanx again ann. take care all.

 Jim


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Jim, I made out pretty well with the Aluminum Oxide "polish" that they sell.  I think they bill it as a 1200 grit polish. I put a blob in with a teaspoon inside and outside for about 36 hours with 1/2 copper other half glass beads and bottle came out pretty nice but could have used more time. Alittle haze still in there. I'll try and post a pic. Let me know how you make out with the silicon carbide. Jury is still out on the other 1000 grit aluminum oxide I bought. I'm a newbie but getting addicted fast.


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Haldy, The supplier we bought it from said, "no sweat" it can run just fine up to 240 degrees F.  I figure it'll be an extra heat source this winter. It's running around 140 degrees.


----------



## wedigforyou (Sep 26, 2008)

*First try*

Well here's the results with the first attempt with the aluminum oxide polish. The bottle on right was as sick as the one on the left. 36 hours in the tumbler and it's not bad. Could probably use another day or two. Jim if you'd like to try the polish I can send you a pound for $6.00. Probably cheaper than driving to Northampton. Just let me know.


----------



## DeaconDave (Sep 30, 2008)

*RE: First try*

Before tombling try soaking  Your bottles in3 percent Hydrogen peroxide, for 24 hrs and You might be happy  with the outcome.Deacon Dave.


----------

